# How can one man be responsible for so much damage?



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

I came home tonight to find my mailbox obliterated by this generous cc bomb with my first ever Warped as a hitchhiker. Jack @curmudgeonista has gone above and beyond with the kindness he has shown. I truly feel that simply by being a member of this forum I have gotten more cigar education than I could ever imagine, and hours and hours of entertainment. The forum alone is a great gift, and for Jack to go out of his way like this, giving up his time and gifting from the investment he has made in his humidor is beyond words. Jack, thank you very much for making me feel so welcome and I can only hope to learn from your example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome. Jack has been unbelievably generous today. A lot of fun to watch all the shocked responses.:surprise:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice Jack! Shits been too crazy lately. It makes this place super fun..... But pricey.....damn that slipery slope. So many people to return fire.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Straight up carpet bombing going on here on an otherwise boring Thursday!

Class act, Jack.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This guy is out of his mind lol
Great hit sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done, Jack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack is a freaking Cigar Terrorist....totally out of control.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

You'll never be the same again @JimOD


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Carpet Bombing going on here....ANOTHER Nice Hit!!!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Jack has been busy I see . Well done sir


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Pollen isn't the only threat in spring. Another class act.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

The generosity here is insane! I'm always amazed when I see these bombs. Kick butt, guys.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done @curmudgeonista


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Jack's New Avatar


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

On a roll Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jack is an ANIMAL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Jack is an ANIMAL


A monkey to be exact

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Jack hit me today too. He's a wild man !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sooooo, it would appear that Cuba *DOES* in fact have a missile defense...errrr...offense system.


----------

